
Ghost in the Shell Official Trailer - wslh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4VmJcZR0Yg
======
icanhackit
The original soundtrack by Kenji Kawai, like Vangelis' Blade Runner
soundtrack, is what helped make the film a timeless classic. I really hope the
music in this clip was to merely engage people who aren't familiar with the
original film by Mamoru Oshii. An excellent soundtrack can make a passable
film a really enjoyable experience - case in point: Solaris (2002).

~~~
toyg
They casted a load of Western actors into a film based in Japan. I don't think
respect for the source material is exactly high on their list.

~~~
Xophmeister
Wasn't the original Ghost in the Shell based in Hong Kong?

~~~
toyg
Per wikipedia:

 _" Primarily set in the mid-twenty-first century in the fictional Japanese
city of Niihama, Niihama Prefecture (新浜県新浜市 Niihama-ken Niihama-shi),
otherwise known as New Port City (ニューポートシティ Nyū Pōto Shiti)"_

There are episodes where they operate abroad, but the overall setting is
clearly Japanese.

~~~
gpderetta
The first GItS movie is actually set in Hong Kong (although never explicitly
stated, IIRC). There is no shared continuity between the manga, the two anime
series and the movies. The new live action movie is probably also in its own
continuity.

~~~
Xophmeister
Yes, sorry, I meant "original" to mean the 1995 movie. I remember watching a
documentary about GitS which pointed out that you can identify the setting as
Hong Kong by the low flying aircraft over the city, which also dates it to
before Kai Tak Airport was closed and HK got its new international airport on
reclaimed land.

------
masters3d
This trailer is not that good which makes me feel like the movie is low
budget. Too bad. The went too dark and over futuristic. The whole point of the
original was that even though people choose to be cyborgs, they still want to
be human. The city was still Asian looking. Lots it's lost by making this
futuristic. Major never looked Asian to me. Even Lucy looked better than this.

~~~
piva00
I think you are judging too much (or being too hyperbolic) by watching a
single 2 minutes cut made to be "marketable".

------
serf
I wonder if any of the philosophy elements that made the franchise worthwhile
(to me) will be present in the Hollywood adaptation.

My jadedness towards Hollywood makes me doubt it, but I hold hope.

~~~
corysama
I can't expect the Hollywood adaptation to live up to the original. But, what
I've seen in the trailers looks good and I plan on watching the movie when it
comes out. It looks like it will be a very fun romp through the theme.

For those looking for a heavily philosophical take: obviously watch the
original movie, then GITS:2 Innocence and the TV series GITS: Stand Alone
Complex.

The 2nd movie is more a work of art than a film. If you watch it, you'll need
to have the patience to appreciate that.

The TV series was written by people who wanted a cop drama that happened to
feature cyborgs. Not the other way around. Appreciate that and you'll find a
lot of interesting ideas presented in a cartoon. I still hold that GITS:SAC
presents a better understanding of the Anonymous phenomenon than most techies
have today.

~~~
kriro
I really like GITS: Stand Alone Complex. It's probably the best animated
series I have watched (the other one that comes to mind, while quite
different, would be Batman The Animated Series).

Edit: I'd love some cyberpunk-style recommendations (comic books, series).
What I really want is some sort of corporate dystopia, similar to the
Android:Netrunner universe (I've read those books they were decent but not
great) or close to Blade Runner. Ideally with some noir elements. Where's that
semantic search engine when you need it :D

~~~
yrro
Bubblegum Crisis!

------
vex
Here's a bad-quality version of the opening; the original composer came back
to make a new version of the iconic song:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5amv-
vqUFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5amv-vqUFo)

~~~
Leynos
That gives me a little bit more confidence in the film. I'm still sceptical
about how it will play out plotwise, given the trailer, but I think they have
captured the visual feel of the anime film well.

The original soundtrack feels really important to me, as I listened to it
dozens of times as a teenager. Knowing that it will be part of this
adaptation/remake make me think it will be handled with a reasonable degree of
competence.

There does seem to be a trend in film trailers where they have, on several
occasions, nearly put me off seeing a film that I actually enjoyed in the end.

------
andreapaiola
Well... I don't know... There isn't much in this trailer... Can be a good
movie, but I don't bet on it.

~~~
legohead
Major doesn't seem herself. she seems confused, and weak. the real Major we
know is straight badass, with some natural, intelligent introspection that
would come from being a full-body cyborg.

I don't like what they've done to the flesh. she should appear more
anatomically human, without breaks in the flesh, with nipples, etc. it adds
more to Major being comfortable with herself. this is minor in the scheme of
things, I suppose. but it is quite a big decision to make, and if they didn't
see this through correctly, it makes me wonder about the rest of the film.

and as someone pointed out, when an official trailer[1] opens up with the main
actor saying how much they enjoyed making the movie, that's never a good sign.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTaLafAFrmE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTaLafAFrmE)

~~~
mjevans
The film actually looks like it's exploring an alternate timeline / prequil
period.

If you've seen the recent OVAs (GitS Arise) this could be an alternate view of
what 'the major' looked like before she became the team lead we're more
familiar with in other movies and series from this fictional universe. In a
time when she is still a slave of 'the system' (I mean that more in the
military/industrial/political greed context).

Having made that speculation, I'm not sure that's where this movie actually
is. I hope the trailer is simply trying to convey the genera, art-styles, and
beginning of the plot (without too many spoilers); but I'm used to trailers
that pretty much spoil everything except the culmination of the film.

------
wodenokoto
People who are complaining about the trailer being too mainstream, maybe you
can find solice in the teaser trailers.

well[https://youtu.be/cxRwc8Lp7XU](https://youtu.be/cxRwc8Lp7XU)

------
grzm
And _where are the fuchikoma?_

------
eth0up
2017 and that cursed unwind/bass sound is still being used:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B97jnPsOPZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B97jnPsOPZw)

I can't help but perceive it as the archetypal 'Daddy' sound, a modern,
universally obeyed cue of something formidable in force or size. It would have
been the perfect sound for that moment in American Pie when the kid is caught
in the act:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82oPNXUf0Ks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82oPNXUf0Ks)

But not at every display of force. Please find another sound.

~~~
basch
I swear it came from Transformers, where it sort of made sense. It predates
Inception. [https://vimeo.com/3037247](https://vimeo.com/3037247)

------
chillacy
I'm personally refusing to support a movie which continues a long legacy of
poor representation of asian americans in Hollywood movies (e.g. the last
airbender, aloha, along with some others which removed asian secondary
characters). Though I can't deny it looks like it might be a decent
adaptation.

Hollywood doesn't really like asians to be their main characters, though we're
starting to see some good side characters like Glenn from the walking dead.

~~~
TheCoreh
> Hollywood doesn't really like asians to be their main characters

Sort of an odd statement considering Jackie Chan just won an honorary Oscar
today.

Think of it this way: Ghost in the Shell is an anime adaption. Do you see the
anime studios in Japan going out of their way to hire american voice actors
whenever a character is american? If they don't, then why should US movie
studios?

This notion that for whatever reason an actor can't play someone of a
different ethnicity is a very recent sensitivity. Besides her obvious acting
talent, they most likely picked Scarlet Johanson in the hopes that she'll
bring a larger audience considering how popular she is among their intended
audience.

~~~
Tharkun
If ever there was a character where it wouldn't matter, it'd be the one of
Major Motoko Kusanagi. Her lack of a human body makes it entirely irrelevant
what race she is portrayed as.

The fact that the movie is largely about "what's on the inside" makes it a
really poor target for anger about the actors' heritage.

~~~
viraptor
> Her lack of a human body makes it entirely irrelevant what race she is
> portrayed as.

I get the "what's on the inside" idea - it could be irrelevant. But there are
also reasons why it does matter. She's specifically using a generic-looking
body to not stand out and the setting is Japan. Americans do stand out from a
crowd in Japan. (although in the anime nobody else seemed to use the same
model...)

